# Another new one



## dobber (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi all

I am new on the block. I am a type 2 on meds. 3 metformin,1 glizacide and 1 asprin a day. I test twice a week, twice a day. I am a driving instrutor by trade alghough i am not working at the moment as i have had a stroke and being tested for MS. I also suffer from mild depression.  So not in a good place at the moment. Yhe good thing is my diabetes is under control. Some of you may reconise my name from other sites. I hope to be of help to people although I am no professional and i hope you will help me when I need it.  

((((HUGS)))) to you all

Dean


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Dean, and welcome! I think that every question, and every experience related, is helpful here - I've learned so much, and it's been a great help to me.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 16, 2009)

welcome Dean, sorry to hear you are having troubles, hope that things start to look up for you.

Thats great to hear you have got things under control, do you have any problems getting test strips, or do you test x2 a week out of choice?


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2009)

welcome Dean 
x


----------



## gerryberry (Mar 16, 2009)

hello and welcome, wish you back to better health soon


----------



## kojack (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Dean and welcome


----------



## dobber (Mar 18, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> welcome Dean, sorry to hear you are having troubles, hope that things start to look up for you.
> 
> Thats great to hear you have got things under control, do you have any problems getting test strips, or do you test x2 a week out of choice?



Hi
No i have no problem getting test strips or anthing for my diabetes.  I am lucky that there are two doctors and a nurse that specialise in diabetes at my practice. 

Dean


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Mar 23, 2009)

dobber said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am new on the block. I am a type 2 on meds. 3 metformin,1 glizacide and 1 asprin a day. I test twice a week, twice a day. I am a driving instrutor by trade alghough i am not working at the moment as i have had a stroke and being tested for MS. I also suffer from mild depression.  So not in a good place at the moment. Yhe good thing is my diabetes is under control. Some of you may reconise my name from other sites. I hope to be of help to people although I am no professional and i hope you will help me when I need it.
> 
> ...


Dear Dean,

Welcome, you will find this a great forum.

Regards  Dodger


----------



## rubymurry (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi there and welcome!!!
Sorry to hear that you are not feeling in tip top form. Hope you will feel better in the near future.
This message board is very helpful and supportive!


----------

